# Grooming long haired GSDs



## marwin (Jan 6, 2015)

Our new family member is a long haired male and i am experiencing some hygiene challenges I never had with my old short-haired female. He is only 9 weeks so squats when he pees, but somehow manages to cover his belly in urine every time. His fluffy bum hairs also trap poo when he does his other business. Maybe this is just part of the package but I thought I would ask for tips on keeping long haired dogs cleanish.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Can you post photos of him? Granted I’ve only had adult long coats and the challenges have been few. I’m around golden puppies often and have not experienced this. I’d probably just trim him until he isn’t so low to the ground anymore.


----------



## marwin (Jan 6, 2015)

Here's the little fluffball at 7 weeks.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Just trim the areas that are getting splashed or soiled. Coaties need sanitary trims regularly as well as foot trims to keep snow balls from accumulating. It would be good to get him used to the process starting now because it certainly will be ongoing! Don't worry about spoiling his coat or leaving short patches - there will be more than enough hair to camouflage the trimmed spots. If you can find some good scissors with blunt ends that would be the safest way to start. https://www.petsmart.ca/dog/groomin...w-ball-tipped-scissors-12763.html?cgid=100257

He is adorable, BTW!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

He's a cutie! I've never had a long-coated GSD, but I have had a long-haired small breed. I had to trim the fur between hsi toes, and I also trimmed the area around his bum and under his belly so that he wouldn't get soiled.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Quite a fluff ball indeed!!
Agree with the trim...
Although,
I’ve never had to trim my coat or aside from an occasional mat.
Sometimes he’ll pee on his front legs if he isn’t standing properly, but he’s a very sanitary guy and cleans himself after.

No snow here so I keep his feet messy, love the look!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He will have a pretty long coat. He looks fluffier than a Rough Collie pup I had. Ever since bringing that puppy home, I kept the hair around the foreskin and a few inches in front of it, and anus, including the run-off track in case of thin stool, short. Keep an eye on the area behind the ears and arm pits as these areas easily tangle.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Looks like my guy when he was little! We do a lot of green tea sponge baths along with a monthly regular bath. Unfortunately the white shows everything!!! I've never trimmed our guy except his paw fur sometimes.


----------



## marwin (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the great advice! I'm going to try to give him a trim today. Looks very similar to yours gandalf the shepherd,although ears are now up


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I've only had to trim a tangle behind my boy's ears when he had soft fluffy puppy fur. Trimming paws in the snow is a good idea. I don't but I've found that getting the stuck ice off the bottom of the feet is not as easy as it might seem. It gets packed on pretty good. 

My boy seldom pees on his leg but having a wipe handy near the door is a good idea. I do brush my dogs every night. It gives me a chance to untangle, remove dirt, check for scratches and bugs, etc. When my boy was a youngster that was tricky since he always thought it was an invitation to wrestle. Now it is part of our evening routing.


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey guys, Leon is considered Long Coat or not?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Only trimmed my wl coatie's feet. His feet would ice ball up bad. He also peed on his front feet for a bit, but that ended when he began lifting his leg. Our wgsl was fine and didn't require extra grooming.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Leon is a big fluff ball. very handsome. you'd have many of the same grooming issues. 
Patton is a coatie, but some have even longer coats. Some of silky long coats but weak under coats. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/car2ner/albums/72157655551725385


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

My boy sometimes pees on his front legs. Haven't noticed an issue with the rear though. He does a pretty decent squat! The ice balls in his paws are a pain and not always easy to get out. I guess I can try trimming the hair there. I also read the Musher's Secret can help the paws keep snow and ice out...


----------



## hammer55 (Dec 27, 2016)

*got the grooming*

got the grooming, and all, but the hair still gets all over, we have my shayla sleep in her kennel at night in a room, but even when we just bring her in and out, the hair is everywhere, I know people let their dogs walk freely in their house, but how do you manage all the hair, I want her to come in but the wife can stand al lthe hair just from bringing her in and out


----------

